# How do you respond to a wedding inquery?



## GerryDavid (Dec 12, 2011)

I get these time to time by email or facebook, and I was just wondering what the best way to respond to them is.

Its probably best to meet them in person if possible, but sometimes they live to far or you want to see if they are looking for a serious photographer or a $200 discount photographer.

When I respond by email or facebook, I usually state I dont have packages, since every bride and groom is different, I custom create a deal for them based on their budget and needs.  I then ask what their budget is for the wedding photography.  I know this has freaked out at least one customer to be *we have mutual friends* and I never heard back from her.  Is this the wrong thing to ask or dont worry about the few it may freak out?  Then I state what my packages start at.

On a side note I had one girl give me a call and wanted to know how many weddings I do a year.  Apparently she thought that the more you do, the better you are.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 12, 2011)

Asking somebody about their budget is, IMO, always a good sales move, but if I were you, I would come up with a package list.  

You should know the 3 or so most popular packages you do and what the price is.  It shouldn't be that hard to give that info to a prospective client.  You can always add a comment that you can create custom packages upon request and even that you prefer it in order to give the client the best value for their money.  Gives them the info they need, but would probably still result in a custom package.


----------

